# easy and fast ways to make fursuits



## saberpup (Aug 10, 2008)

i am new to the forum:-D and dont have a fursuit and wanted to know what the easiest and fastest way to make one?

any help would be much apretiated.

sorry for spelling erorres.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you should wait for the replies of Beastcub, Beetlecat, or NoxTigress to take this seriously, since they're pros. BUT, this is coming from a total fursuit amateur working on her first partial--which is going great, by the way--who made her head with the plastic mesh and foam method. Mesh sheets cost me fourty cents a pop were a breeze to sew together for the base, even though I don't sew at all. Foam was a bit more difficult, but once I got the shapes down, the whole thing became fun. Still waiting on fur. I'd say it took a week and a half.

Oh crap, you said fursuits.


----------



## da-fox (Aug 10, 2008)

saberpup said:


> i am new to the forum:-D and dont have a fursuit and wanted to know what the easiest and fastest way to make one?
> 
> any help would be much apretiated.
> 
> sorry for spelling erorres.



You know... doing a fursuit is never easy.... especially if ya want to do it fast!!
It have a lot of website on the web that you can find a lot of informations about How to make a fursuit.... like the matrices.net website.... or the fursuit FAQ..... also in LiveJournal.com the website Fursuit Help, etc...
I recommand to you to take your time and dont try to go too fast for your 1st suit!


----------



## saberpup (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## Beetlecat (Aug 10, 2008)

saberpup said:


> what's the easiest and fastest way to make one?



Doesn't exist. 

My suggestion is to just pick a method and get started without worrying about how long it takes.. because it will take a long time to make something you can be proud of and which doesn't fall apart after the first outing.

If money is a real issue, start with just a head or just a tail and ear set.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 10, 2008)

saberpup said:


> and wanted to know what the easiest and fastest way to make one?



Buy it


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Buy it



You forgot "fastest." If you want a good one, you're bound to be waiting in a queue.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 10, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> You forgot "fastest." If you want a good one, you're bound to be waiting in a queue.



http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/itemlist.pl?category=Costuming - General Audience

suits starting at 300$


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 11, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/itemlist.pl?category=Costuming - General Audience
> 
> suits starting at 300$


 god furbid you can ever find a full suit to get fully done I recommend buying on or use a partial !


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2008)

there are ways to make the process faster, but the results are usually cheep looking or not so durable

i used a pair of overalls (the full body kind that like mechanics use) that zipped uo the front for my first fursuit and glued the fur to it. it sure looks fine but i cannot wash it as the fur will fall off and i am pretty sure the layer of fabric of the overalls does not help with the head issue.

you can try to find "pre made" bits and pieces from stuffed animals at a local thrift store (my goat head's ears are cut from a toy rabbit) you usually can find ears and even eyes/noses/tails on stuffed animals you can use. if you find a stuffed toy big enough you can even turn the head into a mask ( i nearly gutted my old giant pink bunny to be a fursuit for my niece as it was as tall as her) 

simplifying the hands and feet saves time but just a fur slip cover for the feet and mitten style hands look lame.


----------



## nedded (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, at AC08 I saw a guy with a fursuit made out of duct tape...
It was super ugly and the species was unrecognizable but you gotta give the guy props for having the guts to do something like that. Personally, I thought it was awesome.
(I wonder if he knew duct tape comes in different colors? ...)

But as to an easy way to make a suit, I suggest going for a partial and possibly getting a mask instead of a full head.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.unclekage.com/rlpics/uf2.jpg


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 1, 2008)

nedded said:


> Well, at AC08 I saw a guy with a fursuit made out of duct tape...
> It was super ugly and the species was unrecognizable but you gotta give the guy props for having the guts to do something like that. Personally, I thought it was awesome.
> (I wonder if he knew duct tape comes in different colors? ...)
> 
> But as to an easy way to make a suit, I suggest going for a partial and possibly getting a mask instead of a full head.


 
As someone who was in costume in the Fursuit Parade, I don't think it was awesome at all. Those individuals in duct tape costumes held up the entire parade by trying to be apart of it by coming in last minute, when the entire parade was assembled and ready to go!

I do hope no one tries that again at AC09....since a good number of furs in costume about near passed out.

As to answer the question, if you want something quick you will sacrifice quality. So, it's better to get patience and either start looking into techniques to make costumes, or save up and commission one.

As for places to go to look up techniques I suggest checking out Bladespark and Matrices.net. As for me, I am a costume maker....new in the whole field and I have a long way to go along with my friend, to get our foot in the door but every one starts somewhere and our costumes are really good. They turned heads at AC08. We started by looking at sites like the two I mentioned.


----------

